# Cabinet Doors



## cbeats (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey everyone,
I have been planning on making a bathroom vanity and now thinking about the doors.
What are the advantages vs. disadvantages of cope and stick doors vs mitred doors? 
Having a tough time deciding

Thanks!


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Both are strong but miters are not as common, particularly on vanity doors.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Myself, I just like the way the cop and stick looks on cabinet doors. I used them here and on my kitchen cabinets.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The cop and stick is the easy way ,you can make cabinet doors in about 5 mins.or less and all with some router bits..

==


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Amen to Bob's thoughts. You'll not be a happy camper if you go the mitre route.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Miters are tough to make work consistently and the long points shrink on occasion. Go cope and stick!


----------



## cbeats (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies! 
I decided to go cope and stick. Ill post a couple pictures midway through June when it's all done and installed.


----------

